# best brush/comb for maltese?



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

Everywhere I read before getting my puppy it says that they don't shed etc this is so far from the truth it's not even funny, maybe since their hair is so white its barely visible but oh its there! my puppy sheds like crazy hair everywhere, I try brushing him and he goes nuts and hates it starts biting like crazy I tried giving him a treat I tried praising him but as soon as the brush touches him he starts biting really hard. When i did manage to brush him so much hair came out its insane, but he just hates it and bites so much that I stopped trying but his hair is everywhere, and the older he is getting the fluffier he becomes anyway is there a brush you recommend that gets it all out? I was reading on that zoom groom brush and am desperate wonder if anyone here has tried it and actually works in getting the excess hair out?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I use a Maden comb and brush. I also have a slicker brush that I was told to use until he grows out his puppy hair.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Maltese do not shed like dogs with fur. They have hair and they do lose hair just like you and I do, and if they are tangled, you will see lots of hair in the brush because you are breaking it in the brushing process. 

I like the Chris Christensen brushes best, but they are expensive. The Madan is a good alternative for less money.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Perhaps the shedding is due to 

1) his puppy hair transitioning into his adult hair and/or
2) the brush pulling tangles and mats out

The current brushing could be pulling mats and tangles out, which might explain why your puppy is biting at the brush ---- cuz it might be hurting?! possibly??

I don't know much about the brush you mention, but yes the nice softer pin brushes might be better for your pup.

Either the
Chris Christensen wooden pin ( small one is $25)
or
Madan SOFT cushion pin brush


Maltese Obsession: Battle of My Favorite Brushes: Madan Pin vs CC Fusion & Wood Pin

There are pictures and explanation that I put up on blog if you want to see pictures...also a video in the blog showing you the ORANGE Madan soft cushion $22

The VIDEO and 10% off coupon code is in this blog post

Maltese Obsession: 1st VIDEO BLOG with DOLCE +++ 10% Discount on Madan Brushes and Combs



One idea would be to just let your puppy sit next to the brush when he is resting on your lap. No brushing yet, but just letting puppy smell and see that this brush is ok. Then just stoke the puppy with the back side (SMOOTH) side of brush to let puppy know it is soft and won't hurt. Just an idea...

puppys can object to some things simple because they aren't used to it too...brushing could be something new and foreign to them...some puppies need time to take some getting used to being brushed...

I brush my dogs all day long and they don't shed on me at all...they did when they were pups/teens though :w00t:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have the Madan pin brush and the CC Wood pin brush. They are the small ones and I like them both. I also have a small slicker brush. To really get out the mats I use a comb. For hard to get out mats I also use a detangler.


----------

